

Top Five Articles in Data Mining - reader5000
http://www.dataminingblog.com/top-five-articles-in-data-mining/

======
whathappenedto
might also want to check out the best papers in KDD (the top data mining
conference)

<http://jeffhuang.com/best_paper_awards.html#kdd>

